# Aqua rays vs aqua rays fresh and saltwater



## Sebastian (Dec 1, 2003)

Got a question for you guys, the aqua rays bu,b that you can buy at home depot as the "aquarium and plant" bulb is that pinkish color that people are saying the aqua rays fresh and saltwater 9235k is.(all bulbs im referring to are t-12) so im wandering if they are the same bulb? because i can get them at home depot, otherwise its this site. http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_Display.cfm?siteid=6&pCatId=3810
what do you guys think about it? ive got 2x20watt chroma 50's and 1x15watt aqua rays fresh and saltwater bulb over a 20 gal and i dont like the chroma 50, to much yellow for me. plus hair algae that i think may be due to the chroma 50's yellowness and age.

if you were me, would you order the aqua ray fresh&salt, or go to home depot and get the aqua rays bulb?

THanx
Danny


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

I've got both the GE Aquariaum&Plant bulb from Home Depot and the GE AquaRay F&S bulb on my 55g and they're actually quite different. The A&P bulb has less blue output so it seems more pink while the AquaRay, which is probably slightly violet/bluish white.
I'd probably order the AquaRay tubes. Aside from being a slightly better plant grow bulb, I think they make the fish and plants look nicer.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

Lol, me tried a plain cool white tube from the shops, do you want to see the line of algae it caused?


----------



## Rolo (Dec 10, 2003)

I'm curious how the GE Aquarays Fresh/Salt tubes compare to the 55W GE 9325K PC. Are they pretty much the same bulbs, just in two different forms? I ordered one AHSupply 55W kit for a 20 gallon just because I wanted to test out this infamous bulb (originally I planned on ODNO). Now however, I'll be setting up a second 20 gallon and would like to go back to doing ODNO with the Fresh/Salt tubes - but not if they are not that great in comparison.


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

They are supposed to have the same mix of phosphors to produce a color spectrum that is similar to the Photosynthetic Action Spectrum. They should look about the same, other than intensity, but I haven't seen them side-by-side.


----------

